# 2006/07 pre-season thread...



## girllovesthegame

10/10 Dallas 
10/13 Orlando
10/17 @ Miami 
10/19 @ Golden State 
10/20 @ Lakers or Clippers
10/22 @Sacramento
10/22 @ Sacramento


----------



## supermati

Well, here we go again.
Even tough it's preseason....
Good luck Hornets.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Do any of yall see paul playing alot of minutes? I'm interested in seeing how hilton and cedric will perform.


----------



## girllovesthegame

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Do any of yall see paul playing alot of minutes? I'm interested in seeing how hilton and cedric will perform.


Not a whole lot of minutes in the pre-season. Scott said he plans to play the starters 8-9 minutes each in the 1st & 3rd quarters.


----------



## StackAttack

Peja won't play against us tonight with cramps in his upper thigh.


----------



## supermati

Lol at Tyson fouling...


----------



## supermati

Paul and West started pretty damn well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Lol at Tyson fouling...


LOL! I heard someone shook the heck out of Hilton.


----------



## supermati

Well we won the first Half.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ok this is the first time I've been officially excited about this season since the draft! 

Its almost here!


----------



## supermati

Ditto, *JSIMO* :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Halftime...Dallas 43...N.O. 42


----------



## supermati

Looks like West still has the magic.


----------



## StackAttack

Butler injured.


----------



## girllovesthegame

When did Butler get injured? I just heard something about Hilton having bruised ribs.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Butler is still in the game.


----------



## StackAttack

Just came back in, left a little while ago limping.


----------



## girllovesthegame

^^^Ohh, ok. Thanks.


----------



## supermati

Phew, it wasn't serious, I hate when injuries happen on preseason.


----------



## supermati

Beware, West is _just_ shooting 70%


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Beware, West is _just_ shooting 70%


Go West!! :banana:


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## supermati

Nice, we finally got to see Chandler playing with a Hornets jersey.


----------



## supermati

And the ball looks HUGE on the Jannero picture.
And about Linton Johnson, yup, he's really improved, that's judging by his stats.


----------



## supermati

Does anybody know who's.... Scooter McFadgon???


----------



## StackAttack

Mavs down by 3 with 1:02 to go, Dallas timeout.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Does anybody know who's.... Scooter McFadgon???


He was signed to the training camp roster. I think he once played for the Harlem Globetrotters.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win! 84-81. I remember last season, they won their 1st pre-season game and didn't win anymore pre-season games after that. Linton, Pargo and Bass had nice games. We don't need to say anything about West.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Ok, this is all I know about McFadgon....

_McFadgon, a 6-5 guard, played for the Washington Wizards' 2006 summer league teams in the Vegas Summer League and the Long Beach Summer League after a stint with the Harlem Globetrotters last season. _


----------



## supermati

supermati said:


> Hornets won preseason opener, thats OUTTA CONTROL!!!!


Quoted this post an year later, from the OUTTA CONTROL!!!! thread...
So... give us another better than expected season :biggrin: .


----------



## Geaux Tigers

McFadgon played for Tennessee at one point in time. He could shoot pretty well...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

supermati said:


> Quoted this post an year later, from the OUTTA CONTROL!!!! thread...
> So... give us another better than expected season :biggrin: .


I love that thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Brandon Bass with 8pts and 8rebs...nice game my boy!

Here's to Bass building on last year! :cheers:


----------



## Diable

I wonder why Armstrong played only 7:36.I guess Bass got the PT instead.Looks as though everyone else got more or less the same


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> I wonder why Armstrong played only 7:36.I guess Bass got the PT instead.Looks as though everyone else got more or less the same


I think they said he left the game with bruised ribs.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## supermati

Tonight vs Magic..
Is Peja expected?


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Tonight vs Magic..
> Is Peja expected?


I think they said he's "probable". Frankly I think he should sit at least until the last 2 pre-season games. Marc Jackson tried to come back too soon from that hamstring injury and then aggravated it in practice. Peja pretty much knows Scotts' offense so there's really no need to rush him. Scott said if Peja plays it'll only be about 20 minutes.


----------



## supermati

Game started, West with a 3 pointer.


----------



## supermati

Oh, and Peja's not playing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Oh, and Peja's not playing.


That's cool. No real need to play yet. Hopefully West and Paul will get limited minutes tonight as well. West has been solid.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hopefully they play Cedric and hilton more to, I want to see what can be expected from them, this upcoming season.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

is the game on tv or anything?


----------



## supermati

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> is the game on tv or anything?


I'm just "watching" it on NBA.com gamechannel, that's it...


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm listening via NBA.com's Audio League Pass. I'll have to leave in a minute though. Hopefully it's on Sirius.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Mason & Chandler the only starters left on the floor right now.


----------



## supermati

Yay! Chandler has a point! :fire:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Sounds like Hilton and Marcus Vinicius just checked in.


----------



## girllovesthegame

End of 1st

Hornets 30
Magic 23


----------



## supermati

Losing by 1 at the half, the 3rd quarter is coming...


----------



## supermati

We lost our second preseason game, just like last year...


----------



## supermati

By looking at the stats, I like how Mason played.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I saw at the bottom of ESPN's ticker that both West & Chandler left in the 3rd (ankles). Anyone hear anything about this? We probably won't know more until tomorrow. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## supermati

From the recap...



> However, West and newly acquired Tyson Chandler, who came over from the Chicago Bulls during the offseason, both left in the third quarter with *sprained ankles* and did not return.


I'm sure it's nothing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Apparently it's nothing serious. 

_West and Chandler both said their injuries were not serious and that they expect to play in the team's third preseason game Tuesday night in Miami.

"I expect both of those guys to be ready by then," Scott said. "But if they have some soreness, we'll do what we do with everybody else at this time, they won't play.

*"I want them to be healthy Nov. 1, that's the bottom line.* I'm not worried about them."_

That's what I'm talking about Scott. As long as they're healthy Nov. 1. 

Link


----------



## supermati

Next Game:
Tuesday @ Miami.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Scott says Peja feels great and he expects him to start against the Heat and he will play him about 20 minutes.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Scott says Peja and Tyson are a go for tonight but West will not play. Says he'll see how he does in Wednesday's practice and then go from there. Says West will likely be replaced by Bass tonight (did you hear that Geaux Tigers?).


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> Scott says Peja and Tyson are a go for tonight but West will not play. Says he'll see how he does in Wednesday's practice and then go from there. Says West will likely be replaced by Bass tonight (*did you hear that Geaux Tigers?*).


Maybe spelling Bass three times, Geaux will magically appear..., like beetlejuice...

BASS..... BASSS.... BAAAAASSSSS


----------



## supermati

Linton Started, Peja is finally with a Hornets jersey, any pics?


----------



## supermati

Peja's struggling, and look at Mr. Chandler scoring double digits.


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Peja's struggling, and look at Mr. Chandler scoring double digits.


Ok, I missed the entire Audio League Pass. I see Pargo had a really nice game. Peja's first game. Maybe next game he'll find his groove.


----------



## supermati

Yeah Pargo is having one of those games he hits everything..., inconsistent.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets play the Warriors tonight. Tonight should be the first time the projected starting 5 will play together.


----------



## bruindre

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets play the Warriors tonight. Tonight should be the first time the projected starting 5 will play together.


for what it's worth...

Warriors will be playing short handed. Jason Richardson is still recovering from off-season knee surgery, while Troy Murphy will be sitting out tonight's game recovering from a broken nose he suffered vs. Portland Tuesday night.


----------



## supermati

Hope the starting five plays together.


----------



## girllovesthegame

They just said Chandler is resting his ankle. This is fine. As long as all are healthy beginning 11/1. They also want to have more looks at Bass, Simmons and Armstrong so this is their chance. Linton is starting tonight.


----------



## bruindre

On top of J-Rich and Murphy, looks like Baron didn't start the game. Probably won't play the game, then.

Looks like L. Johnson is starting for you guys at center (grandmama???).


----------



## girllovesthegame

bruindre said:


> On top of J-Rich and Murphy, looks like Baron didn't start the game. Probably won't play the game, then.
> 
> Looks like L. Johnson is starting for you guys at center (grandmama???).


If grandmama is in her/his prime right now, we'll take it. :laugh:


----------



## supermati

What is up with Peja...?
Liking Linton's attitude, he is showing some real improvement.


----------



## bruindre

L. Johnson = Linton Johnson....sorry, not familiar w/ this player.

24-24 after 1. Close game.

:topic: *FOR THOSE INTO VOTING CONTESTS*, there's one that's amongst teams in the Western Conference. It's between the Hornets, Clippers, and Kings. I know some folks don't care for these forums at all, but I wanted to get Hornets fans involved since they're on the brink of elimination. Basically you're allowed to vote once an hour....for those who wish to be involved.

NBA Team Vote-Off -- West  
:topic:


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> What is up with Peja...?
> Liking Linton's attitude, he is showing some real improvement.


He finally hit a 3. He'll eventually get into the rhythm. And how in the world did Peja get 2 steals? Sounds like they're all sleepwalking out there.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bruindre said:


> L. Johnson = Linton Johnson....sorry, not familiar w/ this player.
> 
> 24-24 after 1. Close game.
> 
> :topic: *FOR THOSE INTO VOTING CONTESTS*, there's one that's amongst teams in the Western Conference. It's between the Hornets, Clippers, and Kings. I know some folks don't care for these forums at all, but I wanted to get Hornets fans involved since they're on the brink of elimination. Basically you're allowed to vote once an hour....for those who wish to be involved.
> 
> NBA Team Vote-Off -- West
> :topic:


LOL bruindre! You were serious about that Larry Johnson thing? Yes Linton came to the Hornets during the 2nd half of last season from the Nets. I'll take a look at the voting contest.


----------



## bruindre

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL bruindre! You were serious about that Larry Johnson thing? Yes Linton came to the Hornets during the 2nd half of last season from the Nets. I'll take a look at the voting contest.


No.....I wasn't serious about grandmama. I knew his back was shot years ago....but I had no idea what L. Johnson was playing for the Hornets now. Now I know.


----------



## supermati

Lost.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Warriors-112, Hornets-103. Hornets had 3 to foul out. Even West fouled out which is something not seen too often. I think we have like 3 more pre-season games to go. They should've given Armstrong more time and Bass some pt. I've been rather impressed with Linton's play. He's definitely earning some pt. Let's see how they'll play on tomorrow against the Lakers or Clippers.


----------



## bruindre

I didn't get to watch the game, but kept track of it on the live feed through espn.com. Seemed like the Hornets had control of the game until the 4th. Honestly, seems like we (Warriors) stole this one.

Good luck tomorrow night.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bruindre said:


> I didn't get to watch the game, but kept track of it on the live feed through espn.com. Seemed like the Hornets had control of the game until the 4th. Honestly, seems like we (Warriors) stole this one.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow night.


Thanks bruindre. I didn't watch it either but listened to it on Audio League Pass. The Hornets are known for collapsing in the 4th. They had kind of gotten out of that a bit last season so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt right now that they're still trying to learn each other.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tonight it's the Hornets vs. Lakers. Will the starting 5 finally play together tonight?


----------



## supermati

girllovesthegame said:


> Tonight it's the Hornets vs. Lakers. Will the starting 5 finally play together tonight?


I really hope so, I want to see how the ball is distributed with them 5 on court.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

The bench players sure aren't getting much PT lately in the pre season...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> The bench players sure aren't getting much PT lately in the pre season...


I agree. I think he's starting to play the ones that'll be in the rotation the most.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> I agree. I think he's starting to play the ones that'll be in the rotation the most.


Brandon Bass got some minutes toward the end and pitched in 7 points. 

Is it just me or does the love affair Scott has with Linton Johnson seem _a bit_ overrated?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Brandon Bass got some minutes toward the end and pitched in 7 points.
> 
> Is it just me or does the love affair Scott has with Linton Johnson seem _a bit_ overrated?


 :laugh: Well Linton _has_ been playing really well as of late but I would like to see Bass and Armstrong get a little more PT. Scott is now saying that Linton will back up West. So does that leave Bass and Simmons as 3rd stringers?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh: Well Linton _has_ been playing really well as of late but I would like to see Bass and Armstrong get a little more PT. Scott is now saying that Linton will back up West. So does that leave Bass and Simmons as 3rd stringers?


I think Scott has a thing for his "manly muscles" Scott always talks about how in shape he was coming into camp... :biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> I think Scott has a thing for his "manly muscles" Scott always talks about how in shape he was coming into camp... :biggrin:


 :laugh: He was talking about Brandon like that earlier in the pre-season as well. But maybe he's liking Linton's "manly muscles" a little better right now huh? I hope we see a bit more of B. Bass in the last 2 pre-season games.


----------



## supermati

Man, Lamar Odom was awesome last night.

Let's see... Paul.. nice dishing.
West, keeping his game up there.
Bobby, who said he's old?
Peja, with enough shots is maybe showing something...

My concern is about the opposition shooting over well over 50%.

I'm still eagerly waiting for the real team to show up, the starting five, and the will to win one...
But hey it's still preseason.

Next game:
Sunday, Oct. 22, 7:00pm
Hornets at Kings.


----------



## girllovesthegame

2 pre-season games left. Both against the Kings.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I wish that NBA.com would update the box score for the game already!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> I wish that NBA.com would update the box score for the game already!


No kidding. I've noticed this always happens when the games are played in some other arena. Tonight they played in Reno, Nevada. If they were playing in either of the teams arenas the score would be updated by now. The Hornets are sucking in pre-season. One more pre-season game to go and then it's on to bigger things.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers, all I know right now is that Peja had 15 and Paul had 14.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> Geaux Tigers, all I know right now is that Peja had 15 and Paul had 14.


You know whose stats I want!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Here ya go......Boxscore


----------



## supermati

Peja isn't draining a single 3pointer...


----------



## girllovesthegame

supermati said:


> Peja isn't draining a single 3pointer...


Well, he has drained a "_single_" 3pointer. :laugh: Just not as many as usual. I think so far in the pre-season he's like 5-21 or something like that. That definitely makes it look "single".


----------



## girllovesthegame

I think the starting 5 will finally play together tonight during this last pre-season game. Simmons will not play tonight because of a twisted ankle.


----------



## girllovesthegame

West having a rough night. He's 1-6 so far.

Edit: Make that 1-7


----------



## girllovesthegame

Halftime

Kings 44
Hornets 43


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets win. A very ugly win but a win nonetheless. Now it's time to get ready to play for keeps. 

Hornets 84
Sac 81


----------



## Diable

Looking at the box it's hard to believe we win this game with West and Peja shooting so horribly.It looks as though they are finally trying to get the starting lineup some time together.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> *Looking at the box it's hard to believe we win this game with West and Peja shooting so horribly.*It looks as though they are finally trying to get the starting lineup some time together.



I agree. They both struggled horribly tonight. Peja hit a crucial shot with about 25-seconds left. Paul missed 2 crucial free throws but Tyson made a nice defensive stop down the stretch on Abdur-Rahim. Hornets were up 82-81 and Pargo was fouled. He made his free throws. This was their last pre-season game and the first time the starters played together.


----------

